#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  Gurukul kangar  University 2012 Admissions Cutoff, branches, Placement -  Disussions

## rahul.har

Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's

 I am a Senior of Gurukul kangri University, I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  regarding *Gurukul Kangari University 2012 Admissions* .

Let me start with a brief summary of the college.

*Year of Establishment* : 1902

*Ranking*: Amongst Top 25 Colleges in India, One of the top Universities in India.

*Mode of Admission**:* AIEEE  Exam for UG courses.

*Gurukul Kangri University 2012  Cut  Off* : 50597
*
Streams at Graduate Level*

Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering
*Placement :* Some of the major companies who have been associated with the University
  TCS
 Libsys
 AVL Technologies
 Synel,Pune
  HCL Technologies
 Satyam Computers
  GENPACT
  Asian Paints
 Wipro Technologies
 Birla Soft
 Tech Mahindra Limited
 Iflex Solutions
 JKTechnologies
 NIIT,Technologies
 HCLNEC
 Grape City
 Kale Consultants
  Ramtech
 L&T Infotech
 SarSoftech
  Idea Cellular Co.
  Reliance Inffocom
  Karvy Consultants
  DTDC
  C.L. Exports Ltd.
  Nicholas Piramal Ltd.
  Acume Pharmaceutical
  Appolo Tyres
  ICICI Bank
  Apex Laboratories
  Elli-Lilly
  OM-Logistics Ltd.

*Campus Facilities

*Apart from other basic facilities the Vishwavidyalaya has also  established NCC, NSS, Parent Teacher Association and Alumni Association.  Gurukul Kangri Vishwavidyalaya has a central library with a huge  collection base of more than 1,35,000 books. The Vishwavidyalayahas a  museum that was created to promote teaching and research in Ancient  Indian History, Culture and Archaeology which is also acting as a  postgraduate and Research department.

*Address* : Gurukula Kangri Vishwavidayalaya P.O Gurukula Kangri Haridwar-249404           Phone:01334-249013

*Now its time for your queries*!!!





  Similar Threads: Shri Mata Vaishno Devi University 2012 admissions,  cutoff, ranking, Placement Lovely Professional University 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, branches facilities Bharti VidyaPeeth University, Pune 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placement Sharda  University  Gr. Noida 2012 admissions, cutoff, branches, fee, placements KLUEEE 2012 - KL University 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Placements, Branches, Ranking

----------

